# Im so indecisive =P



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay so I need so opinions on what I'm going to do with my tank. I've bought and put so much random junk in it that i've lost sight of my over all plan >_<








< Thats what the wood looks like, I'm hoping to make it look like a tree stump in the water basically. Getting rid of all the plants and more than likely changing substrate or atleast adding a lot more because there is definelty not enough.










What it looks like right now, the only thing thats staying is the driftwood and maybe the cabomba or one sword,not sure.

Honestly I dont think its working.. so I need a new idea. Probably gonna get rid of the wood now. I want something amazon. help me D=


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the stump as a focal point. Or perhaps you want something a little more branchy? How about a CO2 and more plants? Can't tell what ya got already equipment wise or whether you have enough lighting but others here are plant tank experts and can help you. I like zooming around the web for inspiration.

http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=amano tank&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1056&bih=538


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I really really liked the stump idea at first but its taking up alot of room in the tank. I really want to make something have an amazon feel. I like both the tree stump idea and more branchy looks.

Only issue if I choose to take out the wood in there, I need to find some nice branchy wood and if I have to by it driftwood costs SO much =/


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Many of us have been in the same situation as you right now. I can't tell you how many times I've revamped my setups or just tore down completely. Just don't fall into the trap of accumulating more stuff that you need. I'm currently working on selling everything off so I can refocus on one or two tanks. 

You're right, driftwood can be really expensive. If you're patient, a nice piece pops up in the classifieds every so often. I do know, that Gold Garden in Markham has reasonable prices for malasian driftwood.

Maybe go with a couple pieces of manzanita dw with moss attached to it, pick a foreground plant and keep it sort of an open concept idea.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just like me, got more equipments than what I needed.

Anyway, I have some medium size 8"-10"+ driftwoods for sale too, want to make a trip to Markham for them?





gucci17 said:


> Many of us have been in the same situation as you right now. I can't tell you how many times I've revamped my setups or just tore down completely. Just don't fall into the trap of accumulating more stuff that you need. I'm currently working on selling everything off so I can refocus on one or two tanks.
> 
> You're right, driftwood can be really expensive. If you're patient, a nice piece pops up in the classifieds every so often. I do know, that Gold Garden in Markham has reasonable prices for malasian driftwood.
> 
> Maybe go with a couple pieces of manzanita dw with moss attached to it, pick a foreground plant and keep it sort of an open concept idea.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Many of us have been in the same situation as you right now. I can't tell you how many times I've revamped my setups or just tore down completely. Just don't fall into the trap of accumulating more stuff that you need. I'm currently working on selling everything off so I can refocus on one or two tanks.
> 
> You're right, driftwood can be really expensive. If you're patient, a nice piece pops up in the classifieds every so often. I do know, that Gold Garden in Markham has reasonable prices for malasian driftwood.
> 
> Maybe go with a couple pieces of manzanita dw with moss attached to it, pick a foreground plant and keep it sort of an open concept idea.


Good ideas buddy. I know what you mean about too much equipment.

Manzanita is very expensive DW though. I got some and it was quite a bit more then regular driftwood at BA.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

look at these 3d aquarium background, you can eitheir try to use real wood and rocks to look like that or wait until someone sell a background like at kijiji or pn or here.

nothing is good, cheap and quick...you gotta pick 2 of the 3


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Holidays said:


> look at these 3d aquarium background, you can eitheir try to use real wood and rocks to look like that or wait until someone sell a background like at kijiji or pn or here.
> 
> nothing is good, cheap and quick...you gotta pick 2 of the 3


I was going to suggest the same thing but they're rather expensive. Yes, the best bet is to wait for someone to post up on of those backgrounds but it is rare. Especially one that will fit your exact requirements.

I had one that would have worked quite well for her. Couple months too late though...










http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13829


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing but they're rather expensive. Yes, the best bet is to wait for someone to post up on of those backgrounds but it is rare. Especially one that will fit your exact requirements.
> 
> I had one that would have worked quite well for her. Couple months too late though...
> 
> ...


wow that looks awesome, I would've bought it too  how much did it go for? if I may ask


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I got a really good deal from Paul for the tank and the 3D background. From what I was told, Paul had this background brought in from europe which is what made it so expensive. Not to mention the exchange rate back then was alot higher....

Anyways, it took awhile to find a buyer for the whole setup but it eventually did suit someone's taste and budget. I kind of regret selling it because it would have worked perfectly for an angel tank for my parents.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it looks fine the way it is. Maybe a little statue of Elvis on the left hand side. But I guess thats not exactly Amazon. I bought a really cool Incan Head at BA a few months back that just might do the trick. Whan the snails crawl on it just right, it looks like he has ear rings 

Lee


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya know, each person is their own worst critic when it comes to their tank 
It's also influenced by individual taste, as such we'll have varying input.
Do what will make you happy with it. This can change and evolve over time.

Personally I really like the look of your tank and existing driftwood.
It's an interesting and unique piece of driftwood, it would suck to have to get rid of it.

The tall thin green stem plants to the left I'd pop those into just in front of the 'notch' in the driftwood. Then add an easy grassy foreground plant such as e latifolius, or e tenellus. That would soon cover the remainder of the substrate. Co2 not required, the spreading of the carpet plants would just be slower. You'd have a great looking low maint tank with easy requirement plants, which your fish will enjoy


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ideas*

fall is here , maybe another walk in the woods for a piece that is branchy , when ever i go for a walk i am always looking , i understand the expense , i broke down and bought a peice from big als , i bought the brachy stuff instead of having it from the bottom up i , immersed the wood from the knot of the wood at the top and the branch fingers to the bottom , sort of looks like a hand . i have some pics in the section for photos here i think 
tom


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Ya know, each person is their own worst critic when it comes to their tank
> It's also influenced by individual taste, as such we'll have varying input.
> Do what will make you happy with it. This can change and evolve over time.
> 
> ...


Im thinking the same idea, what foreground plant would be best? All the plants there right now are going, 90% anyways  My dad thinks I shouldn't get rid of the wood but to me it doesn't look anything like the amazon. I should probably just work with what I got right now and wait till something in the classifieds comes up or a good sale on driftwood somewhere. Its a really nice piece and i'd feel bad if it wasnt going to use


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Just like me, got more equipments than what I needed.
> 
> Anyway, I have some medium size 8"-10"+ driftwoods for sale too, want to make a trip to Markham for them?


If only I could drive  Maybe I can convince someone to take me if I pay for the gas XD You know what, the wood I have isnt awful, maybe i'll make it a bit smaller and put a couple small piece in to blance it out a bit and one I add a bunch of val or something to it, it'll look amazon like X3








Just realized I have another largish piece I could put in there maybe on the left side? I noticed the amazon rivers have LOTS of wood, so it could work I think >_< (Remember I've only have a 10 gal before this so my scaping skills are fail lol)


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't worry about pass or fail with aquascaping. If it has territories for the fish, sufficient hidey spots, relaxing for you to watch, it cannot be a fail 

I recommend e latifolius, dwarf sag, or e tenellus as a carpet plant. Those are easy and will flourish without co2. Can't tell you how peaceful it is watching zebra otos diligently cleaning the e latifolius. It's now my fave carpet plants but once I go co2 I'll probably be removing my e angustifolius (it might be e tenellus), and trying dwarf hairgrass and brazilian microswords. 

Crypts can be another interesting foreground with all the different leaf types and color variations to create contrast. They are asian so if you're going for a strict SA biotope it wouldn't work. That's why I go for split biotope since it opens the door to crypts, mosses, downoi, b japonica etc..


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Angelic said:


> If only I could drive  Maybe I can convince someone to take me if I pay for the gas


I don't mind doing car pool to Halton region hobbyists and take my car to do drive around out east for aquarium related shopping, I could use some company, but you'll have to meet me close to Milton


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

start planting ON the wood. Use anubias, crypts, swords and use the wood a medium. Make the whole thing come alive. 

It's not unusual for me to work on a scape for a few days. I change mine all the time.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I like your tank hardscape layout. Except that I would change your substrate to a black ecocomplete mix, and look for a foreground cover plant, maybe HC cuba, or even something unusual like Pellia (monosolenium tenerum), a really cool bryophyte, a living fossil.

I don't really like your large plants in there. Or rather, I would have only ONE of them, your favorite, and have mostly smaller ones, and lots of stuff attached to the wood. I really think you should look at some pictures of ADA style aquariums, and find some smaller and finer plants that would go in your layout. 

I think java fern, and christmas moss, look great on wood, and I've been told that some liverworts/bryphytes will also attach nicely to wood, and look great. Your angel will love it if you give him a forest of cabomba to hide in. I'll trade you a massive quantity of cabomba for some of your cast-offs, if you want. 

W

P.S. I know the tank was supposed to be "Amazon" themed, but I'm bored of swords. I suggest you forget about the biotope thing, and go for what you think looks great. If you don't want that piece of root, I'd LOVE IT. I think you should build the whole tank around that and showcase that gorgeous wood. And nobody but you will know or care where the species came from. Unless you care about that more than looks. 

P.P.S I'm having HUGE success with DIY-CO2 from a plastic water bottle with yeast and sugar and a DIY diffuser. Total cost $2.00.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

i was thinking of this idea for my tank but you can use it too if you want. lol
it was a black slate rock in the left back corner whith some hairgrass to the right and to the right of the hairgrass a large hiding space (e.g holey rock) and mabey to the right of the large hiding place some pogos


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Khulis advice is good, biotopes can be limiting. Moss and java ferns are great for filling in spots where there would normally be bare wood or rocks. Java fern lace is a good one. I would have had an SA bio except for the b japonica, downoi, and a crypt baby somehow got in with the foreground.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

you can get them at BA Scarborough


----------

